# woops I did it again :)



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I just love making mash ups! I got back from shopping yesterday afternoon & fancied a play with my waxes. I had a few samples lying around, a few of them I didn't even know what they were. So, heres my fave mash up so far. Much easier to use than my Hybrid mash up & smells absloutely devine, dare I say it, smells better than bos! :argie::argie:

So, heres what went in ...




Was quite sloppy so I left it in the fridge over night.



Just had a little play. I waited 2 mins before buffing, found it best to wipe straight off though. Goes a massively long way. :thumb:

Quick wipe down with Bilt hamber waterless wash & a qd wipe.



mmmmm hello strawberry like friend :argie:





After the first coat



After 3 




Nice beads too, what more could you want eh



Sorry about the poor pics, theres a light out in the garage. I will slap some on my bf's car as ive just clayed & washed one side :lol: Be good to see how it holds up on its own :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice! Great use of any left over waxes.

Isnt Project Awesome a sealant?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep, it's a sealant. I love it & had some left over in an older batch


----------

